# What does your TC's username (and avatar) means? :)



## peeyaj

I've been more than a year of being a member of TC and what a wonderful site it is! A place for discussing and discovering classical music, being able to broaden my knowledge and above all, making friends and acquaintances.

So, I'm really curious, what does your name and avatar signifies? Why did you choose it and how? 

*peeyaj* = This is actually my name. You just to rumble it a little bit.. (clue: it rhymes with *''maybe''*

My avatar is *Charlie Brown*, my favorite comic character. My first choice would be an image of Schubert, but I thought, how unoriginal!

I'm really curious how * Air, Stlukesguildohio, Sid James, Aramis, science, Krummhorn, jhar26, and etc..* came into being..

How about yours?


----------



## Dodecaplex

Dodecaplex comes from "dodecahedron complex", also known as a 120-cell. It's a beautiful 4-dimensional object. I'm pretty fascinated with it.









Mind you, my previous user name was HerlockSholmes. Should be obvious where it came from.

And the avatar is Tintin, which is _my_ favorite comic character.


----------



## Art Rock

I've been using Art Rock as my main internet nomer since 2006, when I started a blog on art and music. It combines these two and of course it is a subdivision of rock music that I like very much.
My avatar is a CD cover by one of my favourite classical music artists, Dawn Upshaw.


----------



## opus55

I'm thinking of changing my user name which sounds too boring and generic. It's the opus number of Beethoven symphony. Avatar is the photo of sunrise on Lake Michigan - I was practising on my new car with manual transmission and took the picture at the beach.


----------



## karenpat

Karenpat is a short version of my name...my lack of avatar is due to laziness.:lol:


----------



## Sid James

Sid James was a favourite British actor of mine, star of the "Carry On" comedy films.

My avatar has always been an animal, I like animals. 

My avatar now is dinosaurs. In terms of dinosaurs, this is a wry dedication to some classical music listeners, who I think (or hope?) are a minority, who I see their minds stuck in the Jurassic era. This kind of antiquated thinking really peeves me off to no end, I've been at the wrong end of the stick with them online on a number of occassions. Now I mostly give up arguing with them, so my avatar is my last protest against them...


----------



## starthrower

An old friend of mine gave me a copy of this Loren Eiseley book years ago.










My avatar is a photo of Gyorgy Ligeti.


----------



## graaf

My username is just random string. First I noticed that in Dutch language it is a aristocratic title equivalent to count. Then Google Images told me that there are some Swedish blonde sisters named "Graaf sisters". 

My avatar is taken from a wallpaper I used for a while.


----------



## itywltmt

The name is a literation of my music blog: *I* *T*hink *Y*ou *W*ill *L*ove *T*his *M*usic *T*oo

http://itywltmt.blogspot.com/

I explained the avatar in a past post - it is a stylized/modernized version of the classic _His Master's Voice_ logo.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

HarpsichordConcerto named after JS Bach's pioneering set of harpsichord concertos. I thought about FortepianoConcerto before, but being the very, very hardcore conservative that I am, I think I better pick the harpsichord instead. I love being extremely conservative, which is also why I have a wig Avatar. Does this all make credible sense?


----------



## Polednice

*Polednice* is the Czech word for 'Noon Witch', a mythological character that is the basis of Dvorak's Op. 108 symphonic poem of the same name. I was fascinated with his late symphonic poems around the time that I became a member here and thought that it made for a useful, unique screen name.

*Gingerbread Scrooge* is my current avatar, which I'm using to indulge in the current month's festivities while demonstrating my simultaneous hatred for many Christmas customs (mainly seeing family).

*Vile Vincent*, a vampiric pig, was my previous avatar which many people are used to and which I'll return to in the new year. He was my favourite character in a children's TV programme called _Huxley Pig_, so he was harmless really. I liked him for his smart tuxedo, his deep, posh voice, and his politely menacing presence.

*Brahms* formed my original avatar here for anyone who can remember - it was that famous portrait with the orangey background. This was for obvious reasons.


----------



## science

My username is an acronym for a charity I run; we train koala bears born in captivity how to live in the wild. My avatar is a symbol of my wealth and power, inherited from my relatives in the underworlds of Moscow, Dubai, Singapore, Hong Kong, Shanghai, Tokyo and Manilla. I also have a hot-pink Ferrari stretch-limo with a heart-shaped jacuzzi of Taittinger rosé champagne, hot-pink tuxedo and hot-pink mirror shades: they match my Calvin Klein body, Barry White voice, British accent, manly jaw and nose but boyish smile and eyes, immaculate manners, expertise in wine and massage, and the scorching tango that I dance to the light of a thousand hot-candles on my balcony overlooking South Beach. 

Soon I will be ready to join the on-line dating world; first I must learn to tie my lime-green bow tie.


----------



## Kopachris

*Kopachris* is a portmanteau of my first name, "Christopher," with "Kopaka," a character from LEGO's Bionicle series of toys, described as follows on a trading card I received in a McDonald's Mighty Kid's Meal when I was seven or eight years old:


Wikipedia said:


> The Toa of Ice, Kopaka prefers the isolation and silence of Mount Ihu in Ko-Koro. His modus operandi is to work alone, often despising the Matoran's virtue of unity [...]


That card prompted me to make an account at LEGO.com, at which point I came up with this screen name, which I've had ever since.

*The penguin* is just a penguin. I drew this image and thought it would make a nice avatar because I like penguins.


----------



## Taneyev

Russian commemorative proof silver coin hommage to great King David.


----------



## jhar26

j=Jean
har=Harlow
26=age when she died

I first chose the jhar26 id when I joined some "classic movies" yahoo-forum 12-13 years ago. I stuck with it on some other sites because it's easy to remember.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Huilunsoittaja = Finnish for _Flutist_. I chose Finnish, well, because I'm of Finnish descent.

And you guys already know the story of my avatar. I'm a warrior musician!


----------



## clavichorder

When I made this account last spring, I fancied that I was a budding clavichord maker/player. Perhaps I liked clavichord*er* because it sounded ironically improper? I really just settled for something that had to do with clavichords and wasn't just clavichord itself. For the time being, my interest in clavichords is not as great as it was, and I'm more interested in piano playing, so the name is kind of obsolete. I can imagine myself getting back to them though.

The avatar is WF Bach. I'm too lazy to change it/can't think of a better one.


----------



## Vesteralen

For many years I've had a fascination with the Lofoten Islands off the coast of Norway. "Lofoten" didn't strike me as a particularly good user name, so I went for the slightly more generic sounding and nearby "Vesteralen".

The avatar only coincidentally portrays an island (and nothing like the islands I mentioned above). It is an early painting by one of my favorite artists, Camille Pisarro, who was born and grew up in the Caribbean.


----------



## Ukko

My avatar is (maybe) a representation of one of Zoroaster's avatars. Chosen because some of the members here believe that Zoroaster and I have attributes in common, and I see no point in disillusioning them.

"Hilltroll" is a moniker given me by a (mostly) internet friend about 15 years ago; I don't know what she meant by it. I was 72 when I joined TC.


----------



## sospiro

sospiro is Italian for 'sigh' because I am quite a sad person

My original avatar was the interior of Palau de la Música Catalana. I always associated it with José Carreras who inspired me & brought opera into my life.



Then last year I went to Mantova in Italy & took photos of what they call Rigoletto's house. Bearing in mind my love of all things *Verdi* I thought it was appropriate.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Information on *Chi_townPhilly user-name*.:wave:

Information on *Altgeld Hall Avatar*.:tiphat:


----------



## Tapkaara

Tapkaara comes from the name of Akira Ifukube's one and only symphony, Sinfonia Tapkaara (1954). The name is of Ainu origin; the Ainu are the indigenous people of northern Japan, among whom Ifukube grew up. Being influenced by their music, he wrote much music with Ainu themes or aesthetics. Tapkaara is an Ainu dance in which they stomp their feet to worship the earth. The symphony can be described as rhythmic minimalism and I encourage all of you to hear it. You can find it on YouTube.

My avatar is yours truly enjoying a glass of Château de Fesles wine at Ifukube's home in 2010.


----------



## Krummhorn

The Krummhorn stop on the pipe organ is my most favorite sound for a solo voice. The ring to which my church and organ keys are attached also has Krummhorn stop tab.

The avatar is a partial picture of the pipes of the organ I play in church every week.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Jeremy Marchant is actually a pseudonym which I use for all my professional work. My real name is Reginald Fitz-Leitmotif. The avatar is a picture of someone who sent me his photo and threatened to expose an indelicate episode relating to Lego bricks and a carrot unless I used his picture.


----------



## moody

Sid James said:


> Sid James was a favourite British actor of mine, star of the "Carry On" comedy films.
> 
> My avatar has always been an animal, I like animals.
> 
> My avatar now is dinosaurs. In terms of dinosaurs, this is a wry dedication to some classical music listeners, who I think (or hope?) are a minority, who I see their minds stuck in the Jurassic era. This kind of antiquated thinking really peeves me off to no end, I've been at the wrong end of the stick with them online on a number of occassions. Now I mostly give up arguing with them, so my avatar is my last protest against them...


Sid James was actually South African, but I guess we sort of adopted him.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Klavierspieler = Piano Player - self explanatory.

My avatar is a picture of my brother's cat.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Vesteralen said:


> For many years I've had a fascination with the Lofoten Islands off the coast of Norway. "Lofoten" didn't strike me as a particularly good user name, so I went for the slightly more generic sounding and nearby "Vesteralen".
> 
> The avatar only coincidentally portrays an island (and nothing like the islands I mentioned above). It is an early painting by one of my favorite artists, Camille Pisarro, who was born and grew up in the Caribbean.


You're back: Yay! :clap:


----------



## hawk

My user name _is_ my name. Easiest thing for me to remember~sometimes....
My avatar is a picture of my dog Odin Jara who is a Bernese Mountain Dog. He was slated to be the breeders champion but his eye remained blue which is an AKC disqualification. This made him available for my family to have. Odin gave his eye to receive wisdom.Jara is a rune which speaks to the consequence of hard work or the rewards of what one puts their effort to...


----------



## larifari

I have no avatar, because I do not think I need one and because almost everybody else has one.

My username is the first word from a duet of one of Emerich Kalman's operettas.


----------



## Polednice

larifari said:


> I have no avatar, because I do not think I need one and because almost everybody else has one.


Doesn't this suggest to you that there might be an important reason for people to have avatars?


----------



## larifari

Polednice said:


> Doesn't this suggest to you that there might be an important reason for people to have avatars?


Does not the need of an avatar suggest that the person who needs one is insufficiently satisfied with who she/he is?

BTW, do you and all those who need an avatar when online, include an avatar in their Christmas cards, or along with the check paying their bills, or a letter to their Momma?

Just asking.


----------



## Polednice

larifari said:


> Does not the need of an avatar suggest that the person who needs one is insufficiently satisfied with who she/he is?
> 
> BTW, do you and all those who need an avatar when online, include an avatar in their Christmas cards, or along with the check paying their bills, or a letter to their Momma?
> 
> Just asking.


You've caught me out there. I don't know about anyone else, but I have my avatar because I'm ashamed of myself. I have hygiene issues.


----------



## Kopachris

larifari said:


> Does not the need of an avatar suggest that the person who needs one is insufficiently satisfied with who she/he is?
> 
> BTW, do you and all those who need an avatar when online, include an avatar in their Christmas cards, or along with the check paying their bills, or a letter to their Momma?
> 
> Just asking.


:lol:

No. And no. It's just for the lulz.


----------



## Dodecaplex

larifari said:


> Does not the need of an avatar suggest that the person who needs one is insufficiently satisfied with who she/he is?
> 
> Just asking.


Well, it's how we recognize each other. I'm usually too lazy to care about the members' names. And especially in long threads and arguments, all I need to do is have a look at the avatars as I quickly scroll down, see good ol' *Antinous*, and be certain that I'll be in for an edifying and informative post. So, you see, it's a nice and simple methodology for identification.


----------



## moody

larifari said:


> I have no avatar, because I do not think I need one and because almost everybody else has one.
> 
> My username is the first word from a duet of one of Emerich Kalman's operettas.


I don't have an avatar because I don't know how to put the thing on line.


----------



## moody

Hilltroll72 said:


> My avatar is (maybe) a representation of one of Zoroaster's avatars. Chosen because some of the members here believe that Zoroaster and I have attributes in common, and I see no point in disillusioning them.
> 
> "Hilltroll" is a moniker given me by a (mostly) internet friend about 15 years ago; I don't know what she meant by it. I was 72 when I joined TC.


I'm glad that I'm not alone among all the teenagers here !


----------



## sospiro

Polednice said:


> You've caught me out there. I don't know about anyone else, but I have my avatar because I'm ashamed of myself. I have hygiene issues.


_Now_ he tells me .....


----------



## science

larifari said:


> Does not the need of an avatar suggest that the person who needs one is insufficiently satisfied with who she/he is?


If you think my avatar is bad, you should see the size of my truck.


----------



## kv466

Well, when I was first confronted with the option to create a screen name I really had no idea what that even was. At the time I was very much into this Mozart d-minor concerto and so once I realized you can make it any name you want I chose kv466; it was actually a tossup between that and kv626. It kinda became my thing after that even though this is the first time I use it at a place where people actually know what it means; which is very nice. Not by any means my favorite work or anything, just my favorite piece at the time of the name's birth.

My avatar is me looking at me...just another sign of duality of my nature.


----------



## Ravellian

I just closed my eyes and typed random letters and this is what came out.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

My name is Wolfgang Mozart spelled backwards. I chose Mozart because he is my 2nd favorite composer. (and his name works out to sound somewhat meaningful when spelled backwards)

I chose my avatar simply because I thought it was a comical picture. I am somewhat of an amature photo editor myself but none of my pictures come out this good. I could say it is a picture that I aspire to rival.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

TrazomGangflow said:


> My name is Wolfgang Mozart spelled backwards. I chose Mozart because he is my 2nd favorite composer. (and his name works out to sound somewhat meaningful when spelled backwards)
> 
> I chose my avatar simply because I thought it was a comical picture. I am somewhat of an amature photo editor myself but none of my pictures come out this good. I could say it is a picture that I aspire to rival.


You're name is not Wolfgang Mozart spelt backwards. It is Wolfgnag Mozart spelt backwards. I've been wondering how many people have noticed that.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

As for what my user name means: I chose ComposerOfAvantGarde because that is what I am. I am a composer of avant-garde music that my classmates and teachers at my school cannot stand to listen to. 

My avatar is an expressionist portrait of Anton Webern. I chose it mainly because he is a good composer and also partly because I am his reincarnation.


----------



## Couchie

Out of interest, what is considered "Avant Garde" these days?


----------



## violadude

Polednice said:


> Doesn't this suggest to you that there might be an important reason for people to have avatars?


Ya, no one liked me until I got an avatar lol


----------



## moody

Couchie said:


> Out of interest, what is considered "Avant Garde" these days?


Anything I don't like.


----------



## moody

violadude said:


> Ya, no one liked me until I got an avatar lol


Really ???


----------



## Couchie

moody said:


> Anything I don't like.


So he's essentially ComposerOfThingsMoodyDoesn'tLike.

I'm sure you two will get along fabulously.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Couchie said:


> Out of interest, what is considered "Avant Garde" these days?


Definition of avant-garde: the audience of twelve would have left the room before the end of the performance.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I changed my profile pic and avatar to Clara Schumann this evening.


----------



## Yoshi

Today I changed my usual Glenn Gould avatar a bit.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Jan said:


> Today I changed my usual Glenn Gould avatar a bit.


A bit of Christmas spirit eh?

But the way, you signature is fantastic.


----------



## sospiro

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> A bit of Christmas spirit eh?
> 
> But the way, you signature is fantastic.


I love yours :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

sospiro said:


> I love yours :lol:


Thanks! 
There seems to be a bit of a Monty Python theme going on!


----------



## BradPiano

Mine is pretty straightforward.

I originally wanted my username to be the username I use for EVERYTHING and always have. bradjoe96 (Brad being my name, followed by Joe, a shortened version of my last name, and 96, the year of my birth). However, it did not meet the requirements for some reason... still haven't figured that one out.

So, I settled for BradPiano because I play piano and my name is Brad 

And my avatar currently (Dec 22, 2011) is a picture of my first bari sax solo in our Jazz Christmas Concert.


----------



## Sid James

I'm confusing the avatars of composerofavantgarde and the moderator jhar. Clara Schumann and the other is Constanze Mozart, if I remember jhar saying. Both black and white sketches, both pretty good looking women with ancient hair styles, etc.

As for me, I did change to "something completely different," because I like the Mr. Men books, read them as a kid, like the image of Mr. Messy, a bit like Cagean indeterminacy personified, and also cos my posts are long and rambling and a bit "messy" but I've been working on that guys, trust me...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Sid James said:


> I'm confusing the avatars of composerofavantgarde and the moderator jhar. Clara Schumann and the other is Constanze Mozart, if I remember jhar saying. Both black and white sketches, both pretty good looking women with ancient hair styles, etc.


Oh. Hehe. Didn't even realise.


----------



## science

Sid James said:


> I'm confusing the avatars of composerofavantgarde and the moderator jhar. Clara Schumann and the other is Constanze Mozart, if I remember jhar saying. Both black and white sketches, both pretty good looking women with ancient hair styles, etc.
> 
> As for me, I did change to "something completely different," because I like the Mr. Men books, read them as a kid, like the image of Mr. Messy, a bit like Cagean indeterminacy personified, and also cos my posts are long and rambling and a bit "messy" but I've been working on that guys, trust me...


That's ok man. I get my avatar mixed up with Couchie's all the time. It's because in real life I'm an adorable green dinosaur-monster-finger-thing who just happens to wear hot pink high-heels. So you can see where the confusion arises.


----------



## Xaltotun

Xaltotun was a character in R. E. Howard's Conan the Barbarian novel, "The Hour of The Dragon". I started using this name many years ago in several internet forums... I guess it just stuck. Also, it's complicated to have a different user name for every forum you visit...

Now this Xaltotun guy, he was an evil sorcerer type of a guy; Conan's antagonist. I don't care much for fantasy literature these days, but I'm fascinated about the fact that I chose this character to represent me. He's a complete antithesis of Conan because Conan is worldly, practical and sensual; Xaltotun is otherworldy, an idealist, he isn't even truly alive (he's been resurrected by dark magic), but best of all, he wants to wipe out the present (of the whole world) to bring back the glory of the past empires (with evil magic). Now I could start a psychoanalytic navel-gazing rant but let's leave it at that. Suffice to say that I'm still fond of the association with that character, as a sort of symbol for the hopeless, futile but noble struggle of ideas to overcome reality. What's more Romantic than that?!?

My avatar is myself; I am indeed posing, but I much prefer a posing picture to a "natural" one. There is no "nature" in a representation, there is only the pose!


----------



## jalex

^Top notch beard


----------



## Sid James

science said:


> That's ok man. I get my avatar mixed up with Couchie's all the time. It's because in real life I'm an adorable green dinosaur-monster-finger-thing who just happens to wear hot pink high-heels. So you can see where the confusion arises.


Combine the approximate colour of your high heels and Couchie's green monster and you have something like Barney the dinosaur and friends. I'm not getting "political" with who is a dinosaur, it's just the image that came to my mind...


----------



## Xaltotun

jalex said:


> ^Top notch beard


Thanks!  My beard is much more extreme these days. Google "ivan the terrible" with "eisenstein" and/or "cherkasov" and you'll see the style I've adopted!


----------



## Alberich

I chose Alberich as my username because I identified with the poor chap throughout most of Das Rheingold, mostly since everyone is such a jerk to him throughout the entire Ring cycle.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Alberich said:


> I chose Alberich as my username because I identified with the poor chap throughout most of Das Rheingold, mostly since everyone is such a jerk to him throughout the entire Ring cycle.


He is a great character isn't he?


----------



## Alberich

He's definitely one of the most tragic and sympathetic antagonists I've come across. Right from scene one the Rhinemaidens mock him mercilessly, then Loge tricks him and binds him to steal his ring that cost him love, just so Wotan won't have to actually fulfill his contract, and then his family spends the rest of the cycle getting slain by Siegfried and Brunhilde.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Alberich said:


> He's definitely one of the most tragic and sympathetic antagonists I've come across. Right from scene one the Rhinemaidens mock him mercilessly, then Loge tricks him and binds him to steal his ring that cost him love, just so Wotan won't have to actually fulfill his contract, and then his family spends the rest of the cycle getting slain by Siegfried and Brunhilde.


I do feel sorry for him.


----------



## science

I wonder who else has tried to guess itywltmt? 

I think you would like to make tea? 
In that year Wally Lamb told my tale? 
If the yearning wait, love takes more time? 
Ideally, thank you, we'll leave tomorrow morning, "tout de suite"?
Iphones trouble yetis, while letters trouble my thunderbird? 
IBM thought you were like the Microsoft team? 
Intelligent teachers, Your Wittiness, like teaching Mr. Tickles?
I totally, yeah, wish, like, to meet Tom?
Indeed, 'twas youth without love too much torment? 
Ippolitov-Ivanov, Tailleferre, Ysaÿe, Widor, Liapunov, Tallis, Manchicourt, Telemann?


----------



## mamascarlatti

science said:


> I wonder who else has tried to guess itywltmt?
> 
> I think you would like to make tea?
> In that year Wally Lamb told my tale?
> If the yearning wait, love takes more time?
> Ideally, thank you, we'll leave tomorrow morning, "tout de suite"?
> Iphones trouble yetis, while letters trouble my thunderbird?
> IBM thought you were like the Microsoft team?
> Intelligent teachers, Your Wittiness, like teaching Mr. Tickles?
> I totally, yeah, wish, like, to meet Tom?
> Indeed, 'twas youth without love too much torment?
> Ippolitov-Ivanov, Tailleferre, Ysaÿe, Widor, Liapunov, Tallis, Manchicourt, Telemann?


:lol:I happen to know the answer.

You're closest with the first guess, but it involves music, not tea.


----------



## An Die Freude

My name is from Beethoven's 9th symphony, the famous Ode To Joy.

My avatar now is the first few measures to Beethoven's Eroica, transcribed for piano by Liszt. It used to be the first vocal measure from Mahler's 8th, and before that it was Beethoven.


----------



## Oskaar

My username is a combination of first and last name. (Ole Skaarseth)


----------



## sospiro

oskaar said:


> My username is a combination of first and last name. (Ole Skaarseth)


Neat!


----------

